# New Rocket Cellini Evoluzione



## Shady

Hi,

Have just upgraded from a Silvia to a Rocket Cellini that I was able to get second hand but in a nearly new condition. Just dialled in my first espresso (Red Brick) and was impressed by the level of Creme produced (well - once I get it dialled in). Guess the journey to learning how to use it properly starts here.

Quick couple of questions for you guys:

1 - How do I tell whether this is a V2 or V1?

2 - The machine was missing the braided hose to plumb it in - at some point soon I would like to do just that. Any idea where I can get a replacement hose?


----------



## Calidore

Shady said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have just upgraded from a Silvia to a Rocket Cellini that I was able to get second hand but in a nearly new condition. Just dialled in my first espresso (Red Brick) and was impressed by the level of Creme produced (well - once I get it dialled in). Guess the journey to learning how to use it properly starts here.
> 
> Quick couple of questions for you guys:
> 
> 1 - How do I tell whether this is a V2 or V1?
> 
> 2 - The machine was missing the braided hose to plumb it in - at some point soon I would like to do just that. Any idea where I can get a replacement hose?


I have the Cellini Plus V2 and it sounds like you have the Evoluzione. The difference between the Plus V1 and V2 is obvious because the V2 has a group pressure gauge and the V1 doesn't. As I remember the main difference between the V1 and V2 Evoluzione is that the V2 has black dials with white numbers and the V1 has white dials with black. The V2 also has an insulated boiler, but you'd have to take it apart to see that.

I don't know where to get a braided hose, but Bellabarrista would be a good place to start. I suspect you could probably pick one up at at plumbing supplies store if you measure the diameter you need.


----------



## Shady

Thanks Calidore.

Mine has the white dials which makes me think it may be the V1 - although looking at videos on seattlecoffeegear it appears that the colour of the dials varies by country. Over there the Giotto had the black dials while the Cellini has the white ones. No matter - love how it looks and performs - delicious with some Caravan's Market Blend


----------



## rmcgandara

I how much did you paid for this machine? there is a Giotto premium plus on preloved for 745. is it a good price?


----------



## Shady

That sounds like a good price to me as long as it is in good condition - they go for close to £1200 as standard. Mine was a little more but it was virtually new and is the evoluzione range - can be plumbed in or use reservoir.


----------

